
Farewell HNTrends - joshuacc
http://www.mattmazur.com/2010/11/farewell-hntrends/
======
ronnier
If anybody is interested, I have the HN database. I'm going to release it soon
at <http://api.ihackernews.com>. I'm (along with another HN user) trying to
figure out the best way to distribute it, as I don't have the bandwidth

I plan to release incremental updates (nightly/weekly?). Using this data,
others can build tools such as HNTrends without the need to scrape HN.

*The dataset includes IDs, Posts, Comments, AskHN, Points, Posted By, Date, and so on. I do not have a list of usernames outside of the 'PostedBy'.

